# Hi from Germany!



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello Freya, well it is very nice to meet you! Your english is fine lol 8) 

Welcome to Horseforum!


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome!!! My husband was stationed in Germany for 3 years while he was in the U.S. Army!! He loved it there!!! Somehow I never got to visit! lol Looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

hey!
I´m pretty happy aout your nice greeting!

I´m happy to get to know some people of the staates!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Freya! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome-post some pics so we can see your horse
Gooten Tagen (my spelling is bad too)


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you guys =)

As you´ve already seen Kirsti, I already have postred some pictures *smile*  

you were almost right with spelling =)
It´s spelled "Guten Tag"  

but I think german is a difficult language, I wish I learned english earlier in school, to me its the nicest language  
another language I like is finnish but I can only one finnish word witch is "perkele" xD

I´m really glad to be here because it´s a great oppertunity to improve my english  
and I don´t take it personally if you´re showing me some mistakes :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

I'm part German! My German side's name is Stukenholtz! Except no one knows how to pronounce it :roll:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum! I really wish i could learn German .. it seems like such a cool language and i am part german! Well have fun posting


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you guys =)

I feel very confertable here so far =)
I really hope to meet a lot of nice people
and beautiful horses


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Freya! I've been riding for 4 years too! Have fun posting and I'm sure you'll enjoy this wonderful website!!! Once again, have fun and enjoy!


----------

